# Landscare photography and bicycling



## JohnLofy (Jul 14, 2014)

I will be going to Colorado for vacation (Grand Mesa) and will be doing lots of bicycling during the week that I am there.

Purchased the new 16-35L specifically for the purpose of taking some great (I hope) landscape photographs.

But wondered if others have experience about the best method for holstering my DSLR/lens.

My plan is to bicycle, stop when something catches my eye to take photo, continue.

Does anyone else have any experience with this ?


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 14, 2014)

JohnLofy said:


> I will be going to Colorado for vacation (Grand Mesa) and will be doing lots of bicycling during the week that I am there.
> 
> Purchased the new 16-35L specifically for the purpose of taking some great (I hope) landscape photographs.
> 
> ...



I have used a handlebar bag filled with soft foam to carry my DSLR.... and so far it has survived  but something mounted to your back, like a hydration pack, would subject it to a lot less vibration.


----------



## brad-man (Jul 14, 2014)

Have a look at the Tamrac Velocity series bags. They carry like a sling and have a stowable waist strap for more aggressive riding. They are very stout and give a decent amount of protection without being too clunky. I have the Velocity 8 which will handle 5D + 70-200 2.8. If your not going telephoto, you can get away with a 6 or 7.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/962822-REG/tamrac_577873_velocity_8z_photo_sling.html


----------



## candyman (Jul 14, 2014)

brad-man said:


> Have a look at the Tamrac Velocity series bags. They carry like a sling and have a stowable waist strap for more aggressive riding. They are very stout and give a decent amount of protection without being too clunky. I have the Velocity 8 which will handle 5D + 70-200 2.8. If your not going telephoto, you can get away with a 6 or 7.
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/962822-REG/tamrac_577873_velocity_8z_photo_sling.html


 
+1
I am using the Velocity 8 for 5DMKIII 16-35 (and usuall have add. space for the 70-300L or 35mm+50mm
Very handy to swing it from your back to the front, open the zipper, take out camera, shoot, put back the camera and swing it back on your back


----------



## JohnLofy (Jul 14, 2014)

Guys thx for the 2 tips. Will check out both of them.

I had never heard of a "sling pack" before.


----------

